# Blond Host and Turkey Call



## Marlin Guy

[YOUTUBEHD]Z3pEANxjaq0[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## tgater

ROTFLMAO


----------



## MysteryMan

They're not called dumb blonds for nothing!


----------



## Marlin Guy

I think she may be a gobbler. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan

Marlin Guy said:


> I think she may be a gobbler. :lol:


After witnessing her I would say definitely! :lol:


----------



## Nick

Didn't I see those for sale down at my neighborhood adult novelty store?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Some things are just instinctive with certain people...


----------



## bt-rtp

awesome !


----------



## mystic7

Now DAT's a woman.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mystic7 said:


> Now DAT's a woman.


I'll never be able to hear the term "gobble gobble" quite the same way...


----------



## johns70

She knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## fluffybear

!rolling


----------

